# colour film developing



## ferny (Jan 12, 2005)

Has anyone had a go at this? I know it's harder than b&amp;w as the temps have to be exact. I'd be willing to give it a go soon (he says even before his dev tank has arrived).

And out of interest, what happens if you develop colour film in the way that you do b&amp;w? It just comes out crap? No funkyness like you get with you develop colour film as a slide?


Excuse the stupid question. But expect more as I go along.


----------



## ksmattfish (Jan 12, 2005)

C41 (color negs) and E6 (color pos) are different from the normal BW process.  I did them in college, but unlike BW process, it's probably cheaper to have them commercially done (although with the digi revolution this may change in time).

I've never tried to develop C41 color negs in BW process, but I did accidentally do a roll of C41 BW using regular BW process.  The negs came out, although a little thin.


----------



## ferny (Jan 12, 2005)

By thin do you mean pale? Or physically thin?


----------



## ksmattfish (Jan 12, 2005)

ferny said:
			
		

> By thin do you mean pale? Or physically thin?



When people say "thin" they are refering to the density of the silver or dyes on the neg.  So yes, sort of pale I guess.


----------



## ferny (Jan 12, 2005)

What difference does that make to the final print? Or does it just mean the negatives are more delicate?


You're really earning your keep today.

What, you don't get paid?!?! :shock:


----------



## ksmattfish (Jan 12, 2005)

ferny said:
			
		

> What difference does that make to the final print? Or does it just mean the negatives are more delicate?
> 
> 
> You're really earning your keep today.
> ...



It means that there isn't as much info on the negs.  Thin negs are usually a result of under exposure or reduced development time, exhausted developer, etc...  Dense negs are usually the result of overexposure or increased development times.  Good negs that are easy to print would be neither too dense nor too thin, but just right


----------



## will965 (Jan 13, 2005)

You can develop colour nefatives with c-41 the same as B&amp;W. I mean you can get chemicals which works for colour aswell as B&amp;W and in exactly the same was too. Chris12345 has this kit which works fine (it contains just developer and fix).

http://www.jessops.com/search/viewp...p;STARTROW=1&amp;SUBS=&amp;WORD_SEARCH=N&amp;


----------

